# Hot Crab Meat Dip



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

2 cans of crab meat
1 package of cream cheese
1 stick margarine
1 onion chopped
1 bell pepper(yelllow,orange,red,green)
cajun seasoning
scallions
parsley

Melt margarine and add onions, bell pepper and scallions and saute until onions are clear. Add cream cheese and stir until melted. Then add the crab meat, parsley and dry seasoning. Heat until crab meat is warmed through.


----------

